# Stolen Hunting gear: Hoyt, Swarovski's, and Leopold Rangefinders - Kevin Wilkey



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey ya'll on the westside - North Central Utah to be exact... check the post from Kevin Wilkey - Keep your eyes peeled!!

Please watch the Classifieds etc..
Thanks-

Chuck

Posted from Facebook:

Kevin Wilkey-
The mule deer on the Wasatch Front are going to be a little safer. Someone broke into my car and stole my Hoyt bow, Swarovski Binoculars and Leopold range finder. Time to retool and regroup.

Bow Package
Hoyt Vector Turbo, Max-1 70/30 serial number: 791185
Fuse Ultra Rest, custom engraved with “Kevin Wilkey”
Fuse Satori Quiver, 2 piece 6 arrow quiver
Fuse Carbon Blade sight, 7 pin micro adjust black
6 Easton Injection AC 330 Arrows, fletched with 3 Easton 3” Pink vanes. All tipped with Grim Reaper 3 bladed broadheads. 

Custom or unique features: The black anodized bow parts and accessories were all spray painted with tan camouflage paint. The bow had custom all black strings, in stock condition this bow came with brown and grey twisted strings. All of the axle E-clips were glued with hot melt to keep them secure, I am the only person that does this. There will be no mistaking this bow, because it is a one of a kind. 

Binocular Package
Both Rangfinder and Binoculars were in and connected to a Badlands bino case system case. 
Binoculars: Swarovski 10x42 SLC, Green, Serial number:*D713681719*:
Rangefinder: Leopold RX-1000i TBR:

If you see it, hear about it, know about it, whatever.... reach out to local law ASAP! 
Kevin is a stand up guy who definitely dosent deserve this.
Works at Hoyt, Pro Staff Mgr 

Thanks!
Chuck


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I was ripped off just over a year ago too. 
My brand new Diamond bow, Binoculars, Camera, GPS and more. Estimated value of over 4 grand. There were several things in that pack that cannot be replaced.

Must have been an Obama Voter.
Anyone with a real life wouldn't do that.
Can you say "Redistribution"?

Oh...nothing ever recovered.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Why do you have to make it political?


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Items were recovered at the pawn shop by the po-lice.Just read the post on face book,where I said its the first place they should look.Glad it turned out.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Great news!


----------

